# Colonna coffee



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Had a lovely kalita wave of gigesa guji grade 1 from Colonna coffee think it's part of the discovery range. Not sure if available on line yet but picked up a bag from flat caps in newcastle - mad blueberry taste and usually I can't taste specifics mentioned on the pack.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm in the middle of bags atm, and my local in Edinburgh had a bag of Colonna coffee - thought I'd give it a whirl!

It's a Guatemalan from the Foundation range (notes of tangerine, honeysuckle and chocolate). Have to say, it's quite lovely. Makes a mean flat white, too.

Has anyone got any other recommendations?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm currently expressing my way their current discovery sub, a rather splendid Rwandan. Visiting their place in Bath opened it all up because of what they have in the shop, on their menu and their whole approach: a combination of art, science and perfect customer service.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Phil104 said:


> I'm currently expressing my way their current discovery sub, a rather splendid Rwandan. Visiting their place in Bath opened it all up because of what they have in the shop, on their menu and their whole approach: a combination of art, science and perfect customer service.


Living in Scotland - unfortunately I am in no way close for a visit! Might start a sub at some point though. Kinda fancy moving away from the la Cabra for a while.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I always treat myself to Colonna.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

ohms said:


> Living in Scotland - unfortunately I am in no way close for a visit! Might start a sub at some point though. Kinda fancy moving away from the la Cabra for a while.


It would be worth a weekend down there - combination coffee trip with Bristol and if you aimed for the beginning of September you could take in the Bristol Coffee Festival. The sub was on offer, too, notified through their email, which I had signed up for. A friend's son organised a short term sub for him for Christmas (I had suggested it, knowing his taste in coffee) but to the Foundation range. I just get a bag a month, which combined with the Dog and Hat and random gifts and purchases generally works out well.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I am a great fan of Colonna too. Currently enjoying a Costa Rican filter- Candellila Geisha natural. Fantastic notes of nectarine, and black grape in the finish. I brewed it in my Chemex when I got home from work- 32g coffee, fairly coarse grind, 500g water heated to 94 degrees, poured through in 4 minutes. I have an espresso subscription (the one above was an extra treat!) and get a 250g bag every 3 weeks. I have opted for the 'discovery' range and the beans I have had have been at worst perfectly drinkable and at best absolutely outstanding.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Just adding to this thread to save creating another, Colonna now sell their Foundation and Discovery offerings in 1kg bags at £35/kg inc.

https://colonnacoffee.com/collections/volume

Consistently excellent, their 'Rare' selection is also often a real treat.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I always thought they did Kilo's


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Jony said:


> I always thought they did Kilo's


 Hmm not that I'd seen, perhaps if you asked. They've put these up as "new" options at any rate.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Few years ago. Maybe only vat registered then, someone use to order for me. They came in Kilos


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

Has anyone tried their current Rare offering? I'm tempted.


----------

